# Ημερολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ για το 2011



## rogne (Dec 18, 2010)

Κυκλοφόρησε το *Ημερολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ για το 2011*.

Το Ημερολόγιο παρουσιάστηκε στην εκδήλωση για την επιμέλεια («Μεταξύ Γραφής & Ανάγνωσης») που διοργάνωσε ο Σύλλογος την Πέμπτη 16/12, στο Σπίτι της Κύπρου (Ηρακλείτου 10, Αθήνα).

Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε από τα Γραφεία του Συλλόγου και από επιλεγμένα βιβλιοπωλεία (θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα).


----------



## rogne (Dec 20, 2010)

Σημείωση: το ημερολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ διατίθεται σε πέντε κεντρικά αθηναϊκά βιβλιοπωλεία (*Πολιτεία*, *Πρωτοπορία*, *Ιανός*, *Ναυτίλος*, *Βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας*), ενδεχομένως και σε άλλα των προαστίων ή της επαρχίας, ανάλογα με τη διάθεση ορισμένων χονδρεμπόρων της Αθήνας. 

Η τιμή του ημερολογίου είναι η ίδια, είτε το αγοράσει κανείς από βιβλιοπωλείο είτε απευθείας από τον Σύλλογο, στην πρώτη περίπτωση όμως το μισό αντίτιμο πηγαίνει στο βιβλιοπωλείο, όχι στον Σύλλογο...


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

Το αγόρασα και έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι είναι μικρού μεγέθους, σαν ατζεντούλα, ανοίγει προς τ' αριστερά σαν βιβλίο, και δεν είναι επιτοίχιο, όπως είχα νομίσει βλέποντάς το στην οθόνη. Έχει 12 --ένα για κάθε μήνα-- μικρά κομμάτια από διαφόρους συγγραφείς, και η επιλογή (της Αλέκας Πλακονούρη) είναι ευτυχέστατη: μου άρεσαν πολύ και τα...εντεκάμισι. Οι περισσότεροι συγγραφείς --οι 10-- είναι Έλληνες· έπαιξα κρύβοντας κάθε φορά με το δάχτυλο το όνομα και προσπαθώντας να μαντέψω ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας ή ο ποιητής. Αυτό αύξησε κατά πολύ την απόλαυσή μου (η άγνοια καμιά φορά μεγαλώνει την απόλαυση... ) Η τιμή, φιλικότατη.

Παρότι η ανθολόγος είναι γυναίκα, ούτε ένα κομμάτι δεν είναι γυναίκας!


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Dec 22, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστώ, Κώστα, για την πρώτη εντύπωσή σου που μας μετέφερες γιατί οι απεργίες αυτών των ημερών δε μου επέτρεψαν να ανεβώ στο κέντρο να το αναζητήσω. Τα λόγια σου με έψησαν ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Ημερολόγιο δεν έχει φέτος; :)


----------



## argyro (Dec 11, 2011)

Έχει!


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2011)

Διέρρευσε, βλέπω! Το κρατούσαμε για ...πρεμιέρα σήμερα στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΣΜΕΔ, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τη διάθεση του ημερολογίου στα βιβλιοπωλεία εντός της εβδομάδας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Τέλεια! :)


----------



## argyro (Dec 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Διέρρευσε, βλέπω! Το κρατούσαμε για ...πρεμιέρα σήμερα στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΣΜΕΔ, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τη διάθεση του ημερολογίου στα βιβλιοπωλεία εντός της εβδομάδας.



Δεν το ήξερα! Ήρθε με email στα μέλη, οπότε δεν σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρέπει να το διαρρεύσουμε... Το προμηθευτήκαμε ήδη πάντως.


----------



## rogne (Dec 12, 2011)

argyro said:


> Δεν το ήξερα! Ήρθε με email στα μέλη, οπότε δεν σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρέπει να το διαρρεύσουμε... Το προμηθευτήκαμε ήδη πάντως.



Αργυρώ, κανένα πρόβλημα! Δεν τα εννοούσα σοβαρά τα περί "διαρροής". Επιφυλάσσομαι πάντα για τα της διάθεσης στα βιβλιοπωλεία.


----------

